# To Be or not To Be...Banned in America



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better check the (exempted) list to see who's naughty or nice. From the horse's mouth (or maybe the southern end of a northbound horse may be more appropriate) the proposed "Assault Weapons Ban" is here. Plus, if you're wondering why there is an ammo shortage, take a look here...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty obvious they are targeting the AR type rifles. They still have to get the votes. Hopefully there are enough intelligent legislators who do not agree with Ms. Fienstien.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Maddening.


----------

